# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Another British Site

## Poly Hive

After attending Dave Cushman's funeral I was concerned at how his material was going to be both preserved and maintained. To that end I set up my site which has the bulk of the pages, some 300 based on Dave's material with where needed my comments. Above that I am gathering in where I can material from Bernard Mobus, nothing of which I can argue with, and I intend spending some time in the library at the SAC to see if I can find any more of his material. the librarian there now realises they have dropped a major clanger. 

I am intending my site to grow over time with the addition of video especially as if a picture is worth a thousand words what is a film worth? Depending on content obviously...lol. I intend for instance to do a week by week comparison by video of "working the broodbox" with one hive and let alone with another to demonstrate the value of using the hive tool in Spring. I have particular concerns that so many videos on youtube are North American where the climate is somewhat better than ours.

www.poly-hive.co.uk

Enjoy

Pete

----------


## Jon

> After attending Dave Cushman's funeral I was concerned at how his material was going to be both preserved and maintained.


No need to worry. Dave Cushman made a specific request in his will that he wanted Roger Patterson to look after and maintain his website.
They were close friends.

----------


## drumgerry

Well and truly bookmarked PH.  I think it's especially admirable that you're going to keep Dave's stuff up to date rather than preserved in aspic.  Good luck with it.

----------


## Poly Hive

Indeed Jon but it was not known at that time. 

I am aiming a bit higher than just preserving the best of Daves site. As I say on mine Dave had the "apparent" ambition to chart every type of bee kit known to man, I am after highlighting what really works, and works well. Bit of a difference in tack there.  :Smile:  jI am after building a library of videos to show people what works and also to illustrate techniques that are not so well known. 

PH

----------

